# Racing at Oak Forest Raceway this Sat.



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry for the late notice but if anyone wants to come race at my track in Oak Forest, your more than welcome. I just expanded the track to make it a 4 x 12 layout from a 4 x 8.

Will be racing GLS Fat tire, Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR, & Tyco/Lifelike Sportscar. If we have enough, we could race skinny tire or whatever racers would like to run.

I'll open up at 1:00 PM. We'll start racing around 4.

Go to my web site: www.oakforestraceway.com I contact me.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there!:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

teddybearracer34 said:


> Sorry for the late notice but if anyone wants to come race at my track in Oak Forest, your more than welcome. I just expanded the track to make it a 4 x 12 layout from a 4 x 8.
> 
> Will be racing GLS Fat tire, Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR, & Tyco/Lifelike Sportscar. If we have enough, we could race skinny tire or whatever racers would like to run.
> 
> ...


On the web site it says open at noon on this post it says 1 which one is correct?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

me and john s will be there around 1 or 2.


----------

